# Does this hurt you to watch like it does me?



## lycan Venom

Is it just me???


https://youtu.be/JA5ASP4vOZg


----------



## ASHOP

Looks painful to me to. Watching some of PLATZ training videos looks like he was completely insane when he trained. Never seen someone train so violently.


----------



## GearPro

Looks like some of his spotters got almost as good of a workout as he did.


----------



## squatster

Sorry I'm going to say this - what a stupid SOB


----------



## d2r2ddd

GearPro said:


> Looks like some of his spotters got almost as good of a workout as he did.



:yeahthat:


----------



## Thermo

https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&sou...aw0QCjbHwmUZM_HUkcmylKlO&ust=1571842821335708


----------



## odin

It's great to see the intensity but it's too much for me.


----------



## koolio

Those old universal weight machines bring back memories...


----------



## ketsugo2

I use machines during injury rehab but I never a fan of the universal machines . Nautilus , cybex etc I enjoy to train around injury


----------



## Viking

Some of it is just plain bad. I like the intensity but over the top for some movements. I guess it worked though looking at his legs


----------



## *Bio*

This is why a lot of this is very individual.  Tom found what worked for him and grew the most famous pair of legs in bodybuilding.  A lot of what is in this video is Platz at the end of a set where he would keep moving the weight as much or as little as his muscles would allow.  He really burned his muscles out!  I think his saving grace was that he stretched a lot.  I'm sure that helped keep him injury free over the years.  Most bodybuilders I know don't really stretch before, during or after training.


----------



## javman

Intensity or momentum? For all that work all he had was great quads again genetics is the key which he didn't have as much as his competitors. But he was one of the easy guys to talk to.


----------



## psych

Some guys can train legs like others do arms


----------



## davidg

I was in pain before I opened the video. What drives these people? Why they do this? I really hope it's not a real technique. I feel so sorry for the man. But I don't think it's uncomfortable or hard for him.


----------

